# Piney Woods D/Q



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sheesh. Might as well call it The Qual & Derby National. Is there any dog in the area that isn't entered? :shock::shock:


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sheesh. Might as well call it The Qual & Derby National. Is there any dog in the area that isn't entered? :shock::shock:


:lol: The night is young, Jacob. There could be more entries - knock on wood.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

More entered after I fell asleep. 

46 Dog Qual.

29 Dog Derby.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

You going to be there Jacob? Im heading to Dannys Thursday.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

It looks like 9 out of the 29 entered have derby points, 3 of which are on the Derby list. 

Good luck


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Vic Batton said:


> You going to be there Jacob? Im heading to Dannys Thursday.


No sir. I'm in St. Francisville, LA working. I'll pick Beans up from Clay when he comes up for Christmas. I doubt I make it to Anderson before the Double D/Q in Jan.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any info on The Qual National?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qualifying started with a triple, big punch middle retired. All birds thrown to the left, flyer left-hand go bird. Of the 42 starters (4 scratch), 19 pick-ups, 10 handles and 13 dogs completing with no handles. Test remained about the same from start to finish. 16 dogs called back for combo water/land blinds.

Last series to start at 8AM tomorrow, 7 dogs back.

Dogs are:

7. Diesel/Wichman
12. Mikaela/Young
14. Bullettt/Schrader
22. Ron/Mathews
27. Gus/Avant
38. Ember/Schrader
45. Rock/Widner

Derby will start with dog number 7 (rotation 7, 14, 21, 28) after the completion of the Qualifying.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck Charles & Miss/Mrs. Sharon in The Derby tomorrow.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good luck Charles & Miss/Mrs. Sharon in The Derby tomorrow.



Thanks! We'll need it. You, too.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good luck Charles & Miss/Mrs. Sharon in The Derby tomorrow.


Thanks Jacob!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Schrader won the Q with Bullet. Widner 2nd with Rock.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

9 back to The 4th. Don't have numbers. I do know my weirdo is one of them.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qualifying placings -

1st Bullettt/Schrader 
2nd Rock/Widner
3rd Diesel/Wichman
4th Gus/Avant
RJ Mikaela/Young

9 dogs back for last series of the Derby tomorrow morning -

Katie/Avant
Cricket/Burke
Dozer/Watson
Ruff/Johnson
Emily/Ausmus
Hollywood/Avant
Beans/Bridges
Rusty/van der Lee
Hardy/Avant


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go Jimmy and Emily !!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't have all the placements. All I know is Miss/Mrs Sharon won with her dog & Miss Beans decided to be thoughtful enough to come away with a ribbon of my favorite color (Green.). I'll explain to her this week that that's not my favorite color for FTs. After this weekend I might just rename her. Moonstone's Lady Of The Night "Hooker". :lol::lol:

Charles, the knife is out of site @ the moment. :lol::lol:

Congrats to all that placed & finished.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Jacob Congrats!! On I Think Was Beans First Derby!!! You And Clay Should Feel Great, The Other Ribbons Will Come . I am On my Way To The Bronco Game To See Tebow Take The Blue.Go Tebow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Beans,Clay,and Jacob with the Jam!
Best of luck in future events


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

DaveHare said:


> Jacob Congrats!! On I Think Was Beans First Derby!!! You And Clay Should Feel Great, The Other Ribbons Will Come . I am On my Way To The Bronco Game To See Tebow Take The Blue.Go Tebow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dave Hare


Thanks Mr. Dave. This was her 1st derby finish, but 3rd derby. I'm ready to do a lil duck hunting with her next week. Enjoy the game!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jollydog said:


> Congratulations to Beans,Clay,and Jacob with the Jam!
> Best of luck in future events


Thanks Miss Sylvia.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to go Jacob!

Green this FT,....Who knows what color next time?!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Jim. She will have to carry us. I am just going to try & not mess her up.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Jay Emliy got a fourth!
Jimmy


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to my buddy Dale Willard and his pup Hardy (Grady) on their Derby 2nd, in what I hear had some tough competition.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

YEA! Beans...congratulations Jacob. Sounds like Beans did a great job. As others have said, other colors WILL come. Hang in there!

Sarita


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Way to go Jacob and Beans!!!!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Good Job Jimmy & Emily!


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats Jacob and Beans.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Dave and Glenda!
...Jimmy


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Jacob and Beans. Good luck over the next few months!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> YEA! Beans...congratulations Jacob. Sounds like Beans did a great job. As others have said, other colors WILL come. Hang in there!
> 
> Sarita


Thank you Mrs. Sarita. I'm looking forward to the future. 

On a different note, Penny helped with hello dollies, peanut butter balls, & turtles. It was nice having her helping along with some of the family. Some things are more important than the games our loved dogs get to play. 



gmhr1 said:


> Way to go Jacob and Beans!!!!!!


Thank you Mrs. Cyndi. I'm happy we finally gave you something to cheer about. LOL. 



Vic Batton said:


> Congrats Jacob and Beans.


Thank you Mr. Vic. 



Brent McDowell said:


> Congrats Jacob and Beans. Good luck over the next few months!


Thanks Mr. Brent. I've done a little thinking & I'm confident in the foundation enough that I will run that gauntlet stretch. I'm probably a gluten for punishment but ya can't win if ya don't run.


----------

